# 2012 Foil replacing internal cables



## brb (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm looking to replace shifter/brake cables on a 2012 Foil. Looks like in order to get the Front Der cable though, you have to remove the bottom bracket? Can anyone confirm.

Any other tricks in order to avoid a long fishing session for cables in the frame?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Assuming there is nothing routing the cables to the correct location in the frame ... use a magnet to guide/pull the metal cable through the frame to it's desired location.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

you do not need to remove the bottom bracket.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't know if you have changed them yet, but I just worked on mine today for the first time and here are a few tips:

1) Remove both the front and rear derailleur cable at the same time. This will allow you to pull the cable guide bracket out from under the bottom bracket and have easy access to the cables in the down tube.

2) The front cable is easy to install, snake it down the down tube, the route it up through the hole which you can see with the cable guide off.

3) have a spare spoke or some other "Hooked" extended device to grab cables with. You will need this to fish cables out from around the bottom bracket

4) Threading the rear derailleur is a pain in the butt. I used a separate cable and ran it through backwards, then joined the new cable to the reverse mounted cable with some thin masking tape, spiraling the tape down the wire and connecting the two. This was the only solution that worked in getting it back through the rear hole. Using dental floss or something similar doesn't work and a modified cable ferrule doesn't work because it's too big.

Other than that ... it's pretty straightforward and once you get the hang of it ... should take about 20-30 minutes to change out cables (front and rear combined).


----------

